# please guide for the process of extending my CSV after securing the job



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Friends

i came to cape town on CSV which is valid for 12 months ( with out a job offer). i came to s.a on december 4 2015 n my visa is valid till december 4 2016. the condition in my visa is " to take up employment in the category of microsoft system engineer within one year and report to the department of home affairs". 

so finally i gt a job offer as MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEER at a restaurant/hotel. the employer syas he does'nt have a tax id as his turn over per annum is nt so high tht he falls under income tax. how ever he was registered with local tourism department n gt a license frm the local municipality to do the business. 

my queries are:

1. so would it be ok if i submit the offer letter from this employer as he does'nt have a tax id bt got a license to do business frm local municipality n they were registered with tourism department?
2. what is the process which i am supposed to go through inorder to get my visa extended for further 5 years?
3. what are the documents i need to get frm my employer other than job offer letter?
4. what are the documents i need to submit at home affairs department?
5. do i need to again produce saqa letter n iitpsa letter aswell?
6. what is the fee for this process of extending my visa for further 5 years?
7. what is the time frame to get it done..i mean hw long does this process take?
8. where should i go to submit my application? i mean to vfs office in cape town or home affairs department or should i make the application online?


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

killerkrish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> i came to cape town on CSV which is valid for 12 months ( with out a job offer). i came to s.a on december 4 2015 n my visa is valid till december 4 2016. the condition in my visa is " to take up employment in the category of microsoft system engineer within one year and report to the department of home affairs".
> 
> ...


This may be of interest to you:

Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

if iam supposed to submit certificates :SAQA certificate, Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA) .. can i submit the old letters which i gt in the initial stage of my CSV process? i gt them last year at the same time. they are 1 year old. or should i re-apply fr these two certificates and submit brand new certificates? in general wts the validity of SAQA certificate & Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA)?


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

killerkrish said:


> if iam supposed to submit certificates :SAQA certificate, Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA) .. can i submit the old letters which i gt in the initial stage of my CSV process? i gt them last year at the same time. they are 1 year old. or should i re-apply fr these two certificates and submit brand new certificates? in general wts the validity of SAQA certificate & Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA)?


SAQA has no expiry date.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

derockzy said:


> SAQA has no expiry date.


Thanks for the quick response bro.. wt about validity time of Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA)? and how much do i need to pay the fee for this entire process?


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

killerkrish said:


> Thanks for the quick response bro.. wt about validity time of Critical Skills certificate (from IITPSA)? and how much do i need to pay the fee for this entire process?


I do not have an idea about IITPSA as that is not my field. I'll suggest you be patient as other users will soon comment .


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

You need to get fresh letter from your professional organization. You do not however need to show proof of employment for a CSV. But as u said that you're employed now, it will help ur case if u submit proof of employment from your employer and all other documents u submitted initially for ur visa. If I were u, I will submit fresh documents such as fresh police clearance,medical and radiology,letter from professional organization, letter from employer attesting to your employment and duration of employment, proof of employment in the form of employment contract, proof that ur qualification is listed under critical skills govt gazette and so on. You do not want to get rejected for any missing documents etc. Goodluck!!


----------



## SA_FAN (Apr 19, 2016)

As per VFS Site, For "CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS)" -

Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
Passport valid for no less than 30 calendar days after expiry of the intended visit.
Police clearance certificate (Not required if person has been in the Republic for less than 12 months at the time of extension)
Contract of Employment or Offer of Employment signed by both applicant and the employer stating the condition that the contract will only be valid provided the applicant obtains a valid critical skills work visa)
A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary
A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment
Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category by specifically indicating the occupation/critical skill for which the application is being made. The occupation/critical skill must be on the Critical Skills list.
Copy of the Critical Skills Work Visa recently issued to the applicant for 12 months.
Proof of payment of the applicable fee


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> 2. what is the process which i am supposed to go through inorder to get my visa extended for further 5 years?


You need to re-apply and include the contract of employment (and a host of other documents). Hopefully it is a permanent contract.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> You need to re-apply and include the contract of employment (and a host of other documents). Hopefully it is a permanent contract.


what do u mean by re=apply? do u mean tht i should re-apply critical skills visa along with my job offer letter? if so can do it frm s.a or should i go back to my home country? should i again get iitpsa certificate?

Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa

as per this link, home affairs does'nt say to re-apply csv n no fee is applicable...iam totally confused now...


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

killerkrish said:


> what do u mean by re=apply? do u mean tht i should re-apply critical skills visa along with my job offer letter? if so can do it frm s.a or should i go back to my home country? should i again get iitpsa certificate?
> 
> Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa
> 
> as per this link, home affairs does'nt say to re-apply csv n no fee is applicable...iam totally confused now...


@legal man

as per the condition in my visa, it simply says " conditions : to take up the employment in categeory of microsofot system engineer within 1 year and report to the department of home affairs". 
this is wt mentioned under conditions in my visa. now i've been through an interview and the employer is ready to give me the job. so as per the conditions in my visa is this the process i need to follow?? 

Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa

i mean the process mentioned in the above website?


----------

